# should you buy a 9mm or another caliber during the ammo shortage?



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't understand people not thinking ahead. most people didn't see this coming and don't see the clearing of the market ahead. Why spend alot more money you may not have, because of not doing alittle research and putting some thought into an expensive purchase. I talk about what to buy what not to buy and most importantly what to learn. Buy a caliber that is only expensive and hard to find once in a blue moon or buy a caliber that is ALWAYS expensive?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My goal is 500 rounds per handgun, 1000 rds. per combat rifle, 250 rds. 00 Buck, 250 rds. rifled slug and 100 rds. of 30.06 deer hunting/sniper ammo. Once I have that I will buy ammo for range/hunting use. I'm just buying a little here, a little there and getting to where I want to be. It has gotten to the point where the only shooting I do is to zero/check zero on rifles, pattern shotguns, hunt and keep my fundamentals sharp. It has gotten too damned expensive to shoot for fun anymore. You should buy the handgun in the caliber you feel comfortable with. You will fing the ammo. If you plan to burn alot of ammo and shoot for a hobby that's entirely different. Buy the gun that shoots the cheapest ammo. Right now I would be looking at a Tokarev or a Makarov.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

actually that is the exact opposite of the point I made in the video. I keep hearing people say they want to buy a 9mm but the ammo is too expensive. my idea is simply to buy a 9mm if you want one a Makarov is a great gun but the caliber is not even close to 9mm, in a SHTF you need a gun that is a popular caliber in case you have to bug out there is no way to carry a tons of ammo on your back and it would eat up you fuel if you loaded a truck or something


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have decided to keep my handguns .357 gives me that and .38 special. Actually looking for a buyer for my .45 will bank the proceeds and when things loosen up I'll get a reloading press and components. Also a lever or bolt action in .357.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I try to buy the firearms that will get the results I need when I need to use them. I guess I'm luckier than some, and managed to buy what I need and then some when I had the money and the ammunition was available. The way I look at it IMO, each firearm is good for a particular job.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I have decided to keep my handguns .357 gives me that and .38 special. Actually looking for a buyer for my .45 will bank the proceeds and when things loosen up I'll get a reloading press and components. Also a lever or bolt action in .357.


I'm in the same boat. I looking for a lever action .357 to make good use of my ammo.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I recently purchased a S&W 500 mag. I got looking around and 500 mag reloading supplies are easily found and ammo also. Why buy a 9mm, 38sp or a 22lr when you can't find anything to shoot. 
Some times it pays to think outside the box..


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Just three for me for several reasons , just about everyplace availability , price, and weight . The trusty 22 LR , 9 MM, and the 12 Ga  

By availability I mean every house , PD , military .....hardware stores in rural areas . Plus I've been at this for a long time .


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My favorite combo. A S&W M27 5 inch from the late 1970's, and a rather new Rossie 24" 357 lever though its a bit heavy and I only carry it when on horseback. That combo is very nice because I can even cary a hand reloader and some components and have a bunch of ammo available with no magazines etc.



retired guard said:


> I have decided to keep my handguns .357 gives me that and .38 special. Actually looking for a buyer for my .45 will bank the proceeds and when things loosen up I'll get a reloading press and components. Also a lever or bolt action in .357.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

punch said:


> I'm in the same boat. I looking for a lever action .357 to make good used of my ammo.


I absolutely fell in love with my Grandfathers 357 magnum lever action. Marlin, was an awesome brushgun, short and compact..Wanted to pick one up, but noway can I take that bite right now.
Ammo is hard, but its available. I have baught 9mm for $33 100 counts at sportman wharehouse, and scour the internet every night for ammo. I just purchased two matching taurus 9mm for the fiance and my engagement present.. Damn a ring.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, and I have no sound on this computer, so I havent watched the video, but my lady needed something to requalify as an armed guard, so I went with the taurus becouse of the price and lifetime warranty. Ambi-set up, cause she's a lefty, and the fact that now we both can carry the same magazines. Oh, and I get one too....


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

If you want to add a caliber I would go to 9mm or .40 as you cover the current military caliber (NATO) and the current police state caliber.

If the DHS is actually buying 1 billion plus rounds of .40 it would ensure a good supply in the future n the black market.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf (May 5, 2013)

I recommend a G23, (Glock in .40), you can buy a 9mm barrel for it and a .357 sig also, I know cause I have one and as the previous poster mentioned, .40 is popular with law enforcement, 9mm is too, .357 sig not so much but the fact you can shoot 3 calibers from one gun is a huge advantage when scavenging after the SHTF. The extra barrels will cost you about $130-150 each and it's a reliable Glock with 13 rounds in the .40 and 15 in the 9. Ammo is expensive period but 9mm is still the cheapest in the bunch. The .357 sig and .40 use the same clip, you have to buy 9mm clips to shoot the 9.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

9mm,38spl,.223/5.56, 7.62x51/.308 .22lr and 12ga are what I use and, I don't have enough,I should have narrowed my selections down or stocked way up but,sometimes you have to buy food and pay bills.I feel Its not going to be inexpensive after this "crisis" unwinds.if it does at all.


----------

